# Brewed Coffee for One and for Many



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I'm currently thinking about adding a new brewing method to my household. I currently have a Gaggia Classic, Aeropress and French Press, all served by the Lido E grinder (which i love!).

My question is, which is the best method and best (single) piece of kit if i want to brew a single cup for myself OR a larger volume (max - 4 people). Currently, I only have a french press capable of this (heating time for multiple shots on Classic is a bit of a pain) but would like a pour over method for this too. I'm thinking along the lines of V60 or Chemex (or similar) but are these good for single and multiple cups or would I need 2 different sizes?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Brazen, Sowden...

V60 for 4 would be a pain, Chemex might be ok if you served in short glasses.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Sowden is great, but ideally you would steep for 30-40 min, so would also have the same time problem as with your Classic. I would say Chemex is your best bet


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

&#8230;.Or a Brazen with a Has Bean discount (assuming it's still on).


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the answers. I feel the Brazen is a bit expensive for what i'm looking for but it always sounds amazing whenever I look at it. Chemex sounds like a good plan. Is it possible to brew a single cup in the larger Chemex as i've heard not using one to the correct capacity and ratios is detrimental to the finished cup? I may just go for V60 and a pouring kettle to begin with a still use a large French Press for when im making more than 1 cup.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nothing wrong with French Press, can get a great cup out of it if you brew it right!


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

nufc1 said:


> Thanks for the answers. I feel the Brazen is a bit expensive for what i'm looking for but it always sounds amazing whenever I look at it. Chemex sounds like a good plan. Is it possible to brew a single cup in the larger Chemex as i've heard not using one to the correct capacity and ratios is detrimental to the finished cup? I may just go for V60 and a pouring kettle to begin with a still use a large French Press for when im making more than 1 cup.


I wouldn't bother brewing a single cup from a larger chemex, but if you want to buy a chemex and a kettle then adding a plastic v60 01 for a fiver for your single cups is a nice cheap option. Personally, I'd just use a no-plunge FP if I was making 1L, most folk think chemex coffee is weird (I love my chemex, but you brew it for somebody and they say "tastes like weird tea, can I have a proper coffee").


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I've brewed 12g doses in a 6 cup Chemex, no issues (apart from lots of preheating).


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

MWJB said:


> I've brewed 12g doses in a 6 cup Chemex, no issues (apart from lots of preheating).


Ah, but the force is strong with you.


----------

